
Intel x86 considered harmful [pdf] - relyio
https://blog.invisiblethings.org/papers/2015/x86_harmful.pdf
======
wglb
Setting aside the overused title, we should keep in mind that with the
frightful complexity of today's leading architectures it is going to be a
challenge to ensure secure operation, or as noted with the recent sky lake
bug, correct operation.

One wonders if there is any hope for a commercially viable CPU architecture
that is simple enough to audit.

